# Where Did They Go Mommy?



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Every once in a while I will give Snowball a few Cherrios for a treat. However, one day I ran out of the plain ones. So, I gave him a few Honeynut Cherrios. (he has them very rarely because of the sugar) Anyway, I turned around to check on him .. and, this is what I saw!  
<sub>
*Aww ... Mommy. My Cherrios are all gone now. Where did they go?*</span>

[attachment=58444:100_7162.JPg]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww, lol that is so cute.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley: And snowball is just so cute and oblivious!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: How cute !! Aww he is adorable ! :wub:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

that made me laugh so hard...bless him x


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 16 2009, 05:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851667


> Aww, lol that is so cute.[/B]



QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 16 2009, 05:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851668


> LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley: And snowball is just so cute and oblivious!![/B]



QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 16 2009, 06:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851671


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: How cute !! Aww he is adorable ! :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 16 2009, 06:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851672


> that made me laugh so hard...bless him x[/B]


Thank you, Ladies! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ha ha ha poor guy! I think he needs a few more and he could have a string of cheerios round his neck


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG Marie, he looks as cute as always! 

:smrofl: That's so funny! His bowl is nice, too, this little paw in the middle!

Thanks so much for sharing!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is soo sweet, :wub: wearing them too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG how cute is that! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sooooo funny, & super cute too. What a cutiepie he is. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: how funny, that is so cute!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

That's so cute. Awww Snowball, ask Mommy for more Cheerios. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...poor Snowball. Those Cheerios disappeared really fast didn't they?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl: Soooo funny, Marie. You apparently need another little malt to be eating them off Snowball's hair.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is tooo funny. He is sooo cute! :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LMAO. That's priceless!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

quote name='Hunter's Mom' date='Nov 16 2009, 08:13 AM' post='851692']
ha ha ha poor guy! I think he needs a few more and he could have a string of cheerios round his neck 
[/quote
**********************************************************

quote name='Alexa' date='Nov 16 2009, 08:35 AM' post='851695']
OMG Marie, he looks as cute as always! 

:smrofl: That's so funny! His bowl is nice, too, this little paw in the middle!

Thanks so much for sharing!

Alexandra :wub:
*************************************************************


quote name='Silverhaven' date='Nov 16 2009, 08:59 AM' post='851702']
He is soo sweet, :wub: wearing them too. 
*************************************************************


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 16 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851717


> OMG how cute is that! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 16 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851729


> Sooooo funny, & super cute too. What a cutiepie he is. :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 16 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851736


> :HistericalSmiley: how funny, that is so cute!!![/B]



QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 16 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851741


> That's so cute. Awww Snowball, ask Mommy for more Cheerios. :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 16 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851755


> lol...poor Snowball. Those Cheerios disappeared really fast didn't they?[/B]



QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 16 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851759


> :smrofl: Soooo funny, Marie. You apparently need another little malt to be eating them off Snowball's hair. [/B]



QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 16 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851772


> so cute :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (chichi @ Nov 16 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851773


> That is tooo funny. He is sooo cute! :biggrin:[/B]



QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 16 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851783


> LMAO. That's priceless!!![/B]


Snowball and I are glad you enjoyed his adventure with Honey Nut Cheerios!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

too funny LOL
That was so cute!!! :you rock: 
i love snowball :Sooo cute:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Nov 16 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851878


> too funny LOL
> That was so cute!!! :you rock:
> i love snowball :Sooo cute:[/B]


Awwww ... Thank you, Florence! :tender:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is just too cute! What a sweet boy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute photo..........Sassy and I shared some dry honey nut cheerios about an hour ago. We both love them.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: TOO FUNNY! Mr Wookie could help you find them, if you stay very very still.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Nov 16 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851977


> He is just too cute! What a sweet boy! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Allison! :tender: 

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 16 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852036


> Cute photo..........Sassy and I shared some dry honey nut cheerios about an hour ago. We both love them.[/B]


Thanks, Pat. I love them, too. :wub: 

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852055


> :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: TOO FUNNY! Mr Wookie could help you find them, if you stay very very still.[/B]


I bet Mr. Wookie would have found them pretty fast, too!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

So cute! Love the pictures.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Freaking hilarious!!
Casanova does that too with sticky sweet potato chews....Boys will be Boys!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: OMG! How darn cute is that?! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 17 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852197


> So cute! Love the pictures.[/B]


Thank you, Karen. :Flowers 2: 
QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 17 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852206


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> Freaking hilarious!!
> Casanova does that too with sticky sweet potato chews....Boys will be Boys!![/B]


Oh, that has got to be funny, too! Take some pictures, Sophia!  


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 17 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852210


> :wub: :wub: :wub: OMG! How darn cute is that?! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you,Tammy! :tender:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

:smrofl: this is GREAT!! I wish someone was awake in my house so I could share these adorable pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG what cute pictures! I guess you'd better stick to (sorry!) the plain Cherrios Snowball! LOL :smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessbellasmom @ Nov 21 2009, 02:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853486


> :smrofl: this is GREAT!! I wish someone was awake in my house so I could share these adorable pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!![/B]


Thank you! :tender: I'm glad you enjoyed them so much!


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 21 2009, 03:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853489


> Aw, too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Thanks for sharing![/B]


Awww ... Thank you, Sarah! :tender:  

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 19 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864362


> OMG what cute pictures! I guess you'd better stick to (sorry!) the plain Cherrios Snowball! LOL :smrofl:[/B]


Thank you, Elaine! :tender: Yes, you are right about sticking to the plain Cherrios! LOL I tried to give him the Honey Nut's again. Snowball looked at me like ... "Are you kidding, Mom?!'


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Aww, so sweet & cute.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Way too precious.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So cute (an oldie but a goodie). Does he still enjoy them sometimes Marie?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Take a look at the pic you took of Lucky, they both have the same open mouth look. Snowball is adorable as always.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This posting is from 2009---but Snowball is still as cute as ever. How is it that maltese don't seem to age? We need to discover their secret!


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Love his sweet face! So cute!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> Aww, so sweet & cute.


Thank you, Pat. I was so surprised to see this thread ... it's from about eight years ago! But, I loved reading all the posts again. 



mdbflorida said:


> Way too precious.


Thanks, Mags. Pat (Sassy's Mom) (also Pixie's Mom) brought up this thread that is about eight years old. I was so surprised to see it again! I am glad she did though ... I loved reading all the responses from back then.

I did post a recent picture of Snowball on another thread just in case you haven't seen that one. 



Maglily said:


> So cute (an oldie but a goodie). Does he still enjoy them sometimes Marie?


Thank you, Brenda. As I mentioned above ... Pat (Sassy's Mom) (and, now Pixie's Mom, too) brought the thread back up. I agree though that it's a "goodie"!

Snowball hasn't had the Honey Nut Cherrios in a long time ... but, he does have the plain Cherrios often as a little treat. (the Cherrios were actually recommended as one of the low oxalate treats by Snowball's nutritionist) I take tiny pieces of cooked chicken breast and put it in the holes of the Cherrios!)



wkomorow said:


> Take a look at the pic you took of Lucky, they both have the same open mouth look. Snowball is adorable as always.


I like the way that both Luck and Snowball stay focused on me when I am taking their pictures.

Lucky is adorable, too. :wub: 



edelweiss said:


> This posting is from 2009---but Snowball is still as cute as ever. How is it that maltese don't seem to age? We need to discover their secret!


Sandi, if you read a few posts above ... Pat (Sassy's Mom) (also Pixie's Mom) found this post and brought it back up. It was fun reading all the older posts again. I think a Malt's secret to looking like puppies has a lot to do with how well we feed them, spoil them, and love them. 



Malts4metoo said:


> Love his sweet face! So cute!!!


Awww, Susan ... thank you so much!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Maglily View Post 
So cute (an oldie but a goodie). Does he still enjoy them sometimes Marie? 

Thank you, Brenda. As I mentioned above ... Pat (Sassy's Mom) (and, now Pixie's Mom, too) brought the thread back up. I agree though that it's a "goodie"!

Snowball hasn't had the Honey Nut Cherrios in a long time ... but, he does have the plain Cherrios often as a little treat. (the Cherrios were actually recommended as one of the low oxalate treats by Snowball's nutritionist) I take tiny pieces of cooked chicken breast and put it in the holes of the Cherrios!)


"I take tiny pieces of cooked chicken breast and put it in the holes of the Cherrios!)"

Wow, yes those must be tiny pieces of chicken and you have a whole lot of patience to make these treats special. But then again, I wouldn't expect any less of you or all the mom's (and dad's) here. LOL.


----------

